#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Mag dit zomaar?

## Koszmo

ff een vraagje.. laatst kwam ik op een site deze foto's tegen:
kan dit zomaar?

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Lars, 

ik denk dat je zelf dit antwoord ook wel weet te geven. Ben alleen wel benieuwd wat de bron is van deze foto.....

----------


## Koszmo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SpaceyDeeJ_
> 
> Lars, 
> 
> ik denk dat je zelf dit antwoord ook wel weet te geven. Ben alleen wel benieuwd wat de bron is van deze foto.....



Sja via via op deze site terecht gekomen: http://www.stut.nl.nu dan bij foto's en dan stutfist 2004  :Smile: 

Ik schrok me wild joh  :Big Grin: 

*btw nog een leuke foto: [}]*

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Nou, ik geloof dat de heren en dames bouwers van dit creatieve werk aardig aant zweven zijn geweest

----------


## Fritz

Niet echt moeilijk te achterhalen wie dat heeft neergezet...

----------


## Koszmo

lol, 2 feet(s?) on the ground...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

vind ik eigenlijk het mooist, een ladder tegen de lucht aanzetten..

----------


## driesmees

ik begrij het niet, is die constructie nu scuingezakt, of zo gebouwt???  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## tomv

Scheef gebouwd.

Denk wel na enkele liters alcool dat zo'n constructie toch de moeite waard is om eens naar te kijken  :Big Grin:

----------


## ZPim

M'n maag draait om als ik deze foto's zie...

----------


## rinus bakker

BAF? nu ook met alkohol?
Het moet toch ook niet gekker worden....
Maar nutturelijk heeft deze company haar truss-fabrikant geraadpleegd of dat zo MOCHT 
(die heeft dus kennelijk ja gezegd),
en daarna de constructuer heeft laten berekenen of het ook KON 
(en welzeker heeft deze in een berekening aangetoond dat er niks mis mee kon gaan....) 
Toch????? Jazeker wel! 
Of nie dâh? Ech weh! 
Dus: 
 "Met BAF is het altijd AF"!

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

En weer zo'n prettig gevalletje hoor en wederhoor, want dit kan natuurlijk niet zo! 

Kijk ook hier even naar jongens:
 

Zelfbouw, geheel ongekeurd en op verdachte wijze overeindgezet. En ik heb er niks van gezegd! Ga vooral in discussie over mijn foto's zonder me daarvan op de hoogte te brengen trouwens, vind ik prima. 

Blegh, slotje voor deze "collega's"!

Oh en nog even een steekhoudend argument dan: stel nu dat het betreffende bedrijf alleen spullen kwam brengen en toen weer is vertrokken? Worden ze hier toch redelijk onterecht zwart gemaakt nietwaar? Bedankt!

----------


## Fritz

Achja ik geef toe dat het wel makkelijk is, maar anderen leren hier zeker van dat ze dit dus in ieder geval niet moeten doen... Dat blijkt wel uit het commentaar hier.
Bedrijf heeft in dit geval ook niet alleen geleverd, vergelijk ff personen op de foto's en je komt een hedel eind. Anders was het inderdaad erg kort door de bocht. Ik vind het dan persoonlijk ook weer niet echt nodig om die bedrijfsnaam hier dan meteen neer te zetten, maar daar is ooit eerder over gesproken geloof ik.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Klopt Fritz, maar het gaat tegenwoordig al zo ver dat er mensen hier geen foto's meer durven plaatsen omdat ze het gezeur om vanalles een beetje zat zijn. Mij kan dat persoonlijk aan mn reet roesten, maar het wordt een eentonige kliek hier op deze manier. Een aantal gezellige bezoekers van vroeger zie je vrijwel nauwelijks meer terug en dat vind ik dan weer zonde. 

Daarbij blijf ik bij mn standpunt dat je even overleg pleegt voordat je maar auto's met opschriften erop knalt, daar schiet je niks positiefs mee op lijkt me. Beetje jammer!

----------


## st0mpie

Aan de andere kant zo kenmerkend van hoe het er hier aan toe gaat.Kritiek kritiek, bla bla bla en als je er over door vraagt heb je een ban aan je reet, zal me zowiezo wat wezen als deze reactie er morgen nog staat of aan puin is ge-edit.
Beetje goeie hoop kan je houden, over een paar weken komt er een terug uit de states en dan kunnen we horen hoe vre-se-lijk belangrijk of het was ivm de branche dat hij dat examen heeft gedaan. Kunnen we de rest van Nederland volhangen met Rinorig certificaatjes die juridisch nog minder waarde dan een stuk plee papier hebben. Wacht zelf nog steeds op een topic waarin Flashlight of Frontline finaal aan puin geschreven worden. Misschien heeft iemand daar leuke fotootjes van. 
Maar ja, 't blijft een intressante bezigheid dit forum. Wacht zelf nog steeds op een paar cijfers, misschien kunnen ze dat in de USA als case nemen.

----------


## badboyscrew

Zal wel de eikel zijn hoor maar is het nou perse nodig om het bedrijf zo duidelijk te vermelden vind het rond uit [b][u]belachelijk!![/</u>b]
Zo ga je niet met collega's om kan hier veel fouten posten van veel bedrijven maar geloof me je naait je eigen toch......... dus wat is de zin van dit ?

----------


## movinghead

Ok... maar wat is er nou werkelijk mis? Ik bedoel komen daar werkelijk zoveel krachten op?

----------


## Mark-LED

Als men dan toch zo graag een bedrijf wil noemen, neem dan ook de moeite om het bedrijf op de hoogte te stellen zodat zij zichzelf kunnen verdedigen of ervan kunnen leren. Maar nee die moeite neemt (bijna) niemand. Daarom hebben aardig wat personen zo'n grote bek hier op het forum, omdat het bedrijf in kwestie niet van het bestaan van dit topic afweet en hun zodoende niet bang zijn op hun plaats te worden gewezen. Wat ik mij echter nog wel herinner was een topic waarin een link naar het New-Line forum werd gegeven, en iemand uiteindelijk beweerde dat het allemaal budget troep was dat ze daar verkochten. Toen de eigenaar van dat forum dat zaakje even rechtzette, bleven 75% van de mensen met een grote bek opeens weg van dat topic, omdat ze op hun plaats gezet waren. Prachtig vond ik dat!

Zelfde is mij ook geflikt, een 4 pagina's tellend topic over wat foute voorwaarden op m'n website. Och wat had iedereen een lol, en och wat waren ze blij om een ander af te kraken. Zelfs lui die de zooi nog slechter voor elkaar hadden dan ik... Niemand die mij even gemaild heeft van hoe het in elkaar zat, ik kreeg pas een link naar het topic toen het topic gesloten was.

Wat wil ik nou zeggen met deze post?

Laat het bedrijf wat je af gaat kraken weten dat je ze af gaat kraken en geef ze kans zichzelf te verdedigen. Ik heb ook bedrijven afgekraakt, maar niet zonder dat ik ze op de hoogte had gesteld. De foto's staan op de website van een bedrijf, dan bestaat er in 99% van de gevallen ook een info@domein.ext email adres. Hoeveel moeite is het om een link te sturen?





> citaat:_Geplaatst door Fritz_
> 
> Bedrijf heeft in dit geval ook niet alleen geleverd, vergelijk ff personen op de foto's en je komt een heel eind.



Kennelijk sta jij dan nog in het begin, want op de foto met de vrachtwagen zie ik maar 1 persoon met een rood shirt van de achterkant, meer personen zie ik niet op die foto. Hoe kan je die dan in ***snaam vergelijken met de rest van de foto's? Omdat die persoon een rood shirt aan heeft? Komop zeg...





> citaat:_Geplaatst door badboyscrew_
> 
> Zo ga je niet met collega's om. Ik kan hier veel fouten posten van veel bedrijven, maar geloof me, je naait je eigen toch......... dus wat is de zin van dit ?



Waarom naai je je eigen? Je naait je eigen door elkaar niet te wijzen op fouten, maar wijzen op fouten en afkraken zijn 2 hele verschillende dingen. Iedereen gaat zo nu en dan wel eens op z'n bek. Het gaat 99 van de 100 keer goed en mensen zullen dan zeggen dat het goed gaat, maar die ene keer dat het fout gaat, wordt je voor de eerstkomende 99 keer nog aan herinnerd...

Aan het posten van een bedrijfsnaam heb ik nog niet eens zo heel veel moeite, meer moeite heb ik met n00bs die wel becommentariseren maar niet weten waar ze het uiteindelijk over hebben. Die personen moeten geband worden naar mijn mening en niet de personen die een eigen mening hebben, maar dat op de verkeerde manier uitten. Dat is dan weer een offtopic vraag voor Stompie, hoe vaak ben jij nou al geband?  :Big Grin: 

Moraal van dit bericht, kap eens met dat afkraken en ga eens een bedrijf op z'n fouten wijzen ipv de fouten te bepraten met je collega's, daar leert het bedrijf niks van en na een 2e keer dezelfde fout lacht iedereen nog harder, tot er ongelukken gebeuren...

----------


## tuurKE

Ben het een met DJ Mark. Ik ben hier zelf ook zo terechtgekomen, mn naam werd gelinkt aan een produktie omdat ik toevallig op een foto stond. Ik heb toen alles verteld hoe alles inelkaar zat, beetje opbouwende kretiek gegeven, was ik plotseling de slechte en zaten ze met zn alle op mijn kap. Terwijl ik enkeldingen gezegdhad waar de topicstarter iets mee te maken had. Kheb er ook een beetje moeite mee dat er zomaar foto's van andere firma's geplaatst worden zonder dat deze daarvan op de hoogte zijn, zeker als er met namen gegooid wordt. O.K., je kan er mss van bijleren. Maar om er direkt namen en links bij te zetten vindt ik toch een beetje ver gaan, wat maakt mij dat uit wie de fout maakt, belangrijker is dat we met zn allen niet meer dezelfde fout maken. En er iets van opsteken.

Greetz Tuur

----------


## Robert

Mee eens... heeft iemand dat bedrijf al een mailtje gestuurd? Overigens is het niet 'fout' om hier een topic over te beginnen; als je dat soort foto's publiceert op internet kan je verwachten dat erop gereageerd wordt.

Ik moet trouwens zeggen dat het er wel geinig uitziet, die trussconstructie zo. 

Op de foto hangen alleen wat parren en wat ondefineerbare kleine effectdingen in die truss. Dus door het gewicht wat erin hangt zal de truss niet bijzonder zwaar worden belast. Ik vrees alleen dat de krachten die op sommige trussdelen, verbindingen en hoeken komen te staan wel erg groot zijn door de manier waarop het neergezet is. Daarnaast is het niet onverstandig om rekening te houden met truss-klimmende dronken bezoekers (... het is een feesttent ...). 

Laten we even een reactie van het bedrijf in kwestie afwachten!

Robert

----------


## moderator

Beste Mensen....
De discussie over de bijzonder vreemde constructie hoort hier absoluut thuis.
Wie dit heeft gebouwd is niet zo heel erg belangrijk, wel?

----------


## Robert

Wie het ook gebouwd heeft, de constructie wordt er niet steviger of zwakker door. In die zin heb je dus gelijk.

Het is echter wel zo fair om het bedrijf in kwestie op de hoogte te stellen van dit topic, zodat ze, als ze dat willen, ook hierop kunnen reageren.

----------


## tuurKE

idd robert, 
of dit nu door beginnelingen of door mensen met jaren ervaring gebouwd is. Feit is dat er krachten op de hoeken werken waarvoor deze hoeken niet gemaakt zijn. Daarom is hetook goed dat er hier een discussie over ontstaat en dat er mss personen zijn met de nodige ervaring die ons kunnen uitleggen wat er juist verkeerd is aan deze opstelling en waarom.

greetz Tuur

----------


## LichtNichtje

Nu we toch bezig zijn (is wel vergezocht, maar...)[ :Embarrassment: )]:

Moet je normaal niet, wanneer je een foto (of eender welk materiaal) van derden gebruikt, hun toestemming vragen vooraleer je het mag gebruiken.

Dus toegepast op dit voorbeeld: Zou je dan niet eerst moeten vragen of je deze foto hier mag posten?

----------


## Robert

Ik ben niet echt een kenner, maar wat ik wel weet is dat in de broncode van de eerste post een link staat naar de foto. Kortom (zoals volgens mij laatst ook al ergens is gezegd): We zitten gewoon naar hun site te kijken. Als de beheerder van die site de foto weg zou halen (of een andere naam zou geven) zitten wij hier met z'n allen naar zo'n mooi rood kruisje te kijken  :Big Grin:  Die website en die foto zijn voor iedereen toegankelijk, dus ik denk dat je best zo'n link neer mag zetten.

Het wordt misschien een ander verhaal wanneer je de foto kopieert en dan via een andere server post. Of wanneer je de foto uitprint en dan ergens voor gebruikt. Het zou dus bijvoorbeeld zo kunnen zijn dat Rinus toestemming moet vragen als hij de foto's voor zijn lesmateriaal wil gebruiken. Maar daar weet ik niet het fijne van...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Links gebruiken waardoor je content te zien krijgt zonder de "hoofdpagina" te hoeven bezoeken heet hotlinken en is verboden in Nederland. Helaas is de regelgeving op Internet niet alleen op L&G een beetje vaag maar op 99,5% van het Internet, waardoor niemand nu precies weet wat wel en niet mag en maar weinig mensen dat iets kan schelen. 

Dat smoesje "we plaatsen de orginele foto die de eigenaar makkelijk kan verwijderen" is leuk en aardig, maar zolang de eigenaar hier niet eens van op de hoogte is zal die foto toch wel blijven staan. 





> citaat:
> Moet je normaal niet, wanneer je een foto (of eender welk materiaal) van derden gebruikt, hun toestemming vragen vooraleer je het mag gebruiken.



Kort en bondig: Ja. En dat gaat op voor al het materiaal, waar het ook te vinden valt. Voor liefhebbers heb ik nogwel een aardig boekje over Praktisch Informaticarecht.

----------


## Mark-LED

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Robert_
> 
> Ik ben niet echt een kenner, maar wat ik wel weet is dat in de broncode van de eerste post een link staat naar de foto. Kortom (zoals volgens mij laatst ook al ergens is gezegd): We zitten gewoon naar hun site te kijken. Als de beheerder van die site de foto weg zou halen (of een andere naam zou geven) zitten wij hier met z'n allen naar zo'n mooi rood kruisje te kijken  Die website en die foto zijn voor iedereen toegankelijk, dus ik denk dat je best zo'n link neer mag zetten.



Dan lijkt het mij nog niet goed, want je verbruikt uiteindelijk wel hun bandbreedtte. Maar aan de andere kant, hadden ze het maar moeten beveiligen. Of staat er misschien ergens op de site een disclaimer waarin staat dat het verboden is zonder eerst te vragen, fotomateriaal van hun te gebruiken? En als je foto's direct vanaf hun site plaatst, dan zie je toch duidelijk hun domein. Er bestaat altijd een info@ email adres van dat domein. Stuur daar dan even een mailtje heen, is iedereen tevreden.

----------


## Robert

> citaat:Links gebruiken waardoor je content te zien krijgt zonder de "hoofdpagina" te hoeven bezoeken heet hotlinken en is verboden in Nederland.



Zoals ik al zei: ik ben niet zo'n kenner. Ik zie nu dat ik mijn grote waffel dicht had moeten houden... sorry!

----------


## AH

Heren, jullie begrijpen er helemaal niets van, kijk eens hoe het evenement heet. Dus wat gaan ze die avond doen ?? Juist stutten, en als deze constructie goed gestut word is er niks aan het handje.
Of niet rinus.[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## beyma

Ik herken die constructie van Ice z'n foto meteen ,die is van onze firma, en inderdaad gebouwd bij onze metaal afdeling, maar best sterk hoor.... 
En punt twee klopt ook, het opzetten ervan is een verhaal apart!

Maar graag de volgende keer wel komen klaagen Ice, misschien komen we dan van dat pokkeding af ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Lijkt me niet beyma, dat ding ligt hier bij in het theater op zolder, komt er 1 keer per jaar vanaf en is eigendom van de groep die eronder zit. Niet dezelfde denk ik  :Smile:  Maar hij kan inderdaad aardig wat hebben, daar heb je dan weer gelijk in.

----------


## beyma

Huh ooh, is dit niet het congres gebouw in de RAI dan ? [:I][:I] 

(Wij moeten daar -één keer per jaar- exact het zelfde kreng opbouwen...vandaar)

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door beyma_
> 
> Huh ooh, is dit niet het congres gebouw in de RAI dan ? [:I][:I] 
> 
> (Wij moeten daar -één keer per jaar- exact het zelfde kreng opbouwen...vandaar)



Nou nee, dit was de Nobelaer in Etten-Leur. En tenzij je 'm daar dan elk jaar van zolder aftrekt is het niet dezelfde denk ik  :Smile: . Wel geinig dat er nog een tweede van is, blijkbaar komt het ontwerp dan ook ergens vandaan. Lijkt me sterk dat er 2 mensen exact hetzelfde cirkeltje verzinnen tenminste. Ook van staal?

----------


## badboyscrew

> citaat:Ik ken dat bedrijf BAF maar al te goed, zit in gemert (waar purple group eerst ook zat) Aaan de eene kant is het bedrijf wel oke, zo hebben ze o.a. uitgaanscentrum Time Out "behangen", maar aan de andere kant kunnen het enorme prutsers zijn Als ik de foto's zie met bijbehorende vrachtwagen geloof ik dan ook meteen dat zij het gebouwd hebben. 
> 
> Meestal "staat" de afkorting BAF dan ook voor Best Audio F***ers
> Maargoed dat terzijde Ik heb het bedrijf wel ooit vaker van die spelletjes zien doen...



Toch fijn dat een snotneus van 15 het even zal vertellen, vooral zo doorgaan over collega's dan kom je er wel...... doe toch eens normaal en reageer met iets nuttigs

----------


## st0mpie

Hilarisch, wou je serieus vertellen dat iemand die zichzelf rené MASTER noemt , en een volledige mening over een bedrijf heeft een snotneus van 15 is???  Gaat steeds meer op een old scool quake forum lijken hier Baaaaaad Rulahr of the Death, en er dan achter komen dat t een puistekoppie van 3 straten verderop is.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat: Standaard gegevens 
> Gebruikersnaam:  René_Master  
> Eigen naam:  René   
> Woonplaats:  Gemert
> Netherlands 
> Leeftijd:  15 
> Totaal berichten:  219
> [0,56 berichten per dag]



ff op zijn profiel klikken, zie je t vanzelf...Of hij is te ijdel om zijn echte leeftijd te noemen, daar hebben we er hier ook wel meer van....

----------


## st0mpie

Ach kijk,
Wie komt daar braaf met zn knokkeltjes over de grond aanslepen,Mgyv zelf.
Ff een vraagje tussendoor,René MASTER weet toch wel dat Pino een akteur in een gek pakkie is mag ik aannemen? Vind 't namelijk tegek (cool om ff op niveau te praten) dat hij dat bedrijf verder wel "oke" vind, en deze beauty "Ik heb het bedrijf wel ooit vaker van die spelletjes zien doen..." is ronduit om in te lijsten.

Mooi topic

----------


## vasco

Ah, nu weet ik weer wie die Stompie is; De man die alles en iedereen afbrandt maar over zichzelf niks kwijt wil omdat hij dan misschien wel eens afgebrand zou kunnen worden.

Moet wel zeggen dat ik Marc en Raf (Tuurke) gelijk moet geven. Fouten ter discussie stellen van een ander is natuurlijk prima en kunnen we allemaal van leren maar probeer die ander er zelf ook bij te betrekken. Denk dat het met naam noemen van een persoon of bedrijf niet direct nodig is om een discussie over fouten te voeren. Dat verhaal van Raf weet ik nog wel, ik ben toen gaan zoeken naar de persoon of het bedrijf dat er achter zat. Via via kwam ik bij Raf terecht, een mailtje naar Raf gezonden en via hem kwam ik uiteindelijk bij een bedrijf terecht (dat weer niks met die klus had te maken) waar iemand werkte die met die klus had te maken. Waarom ik dat toen deed, omdat ik niks van rigging weet maar het wel een heel interessant onderwerp vond om te volgen en waar ik dus wat van kon leren. Niet om nu zelf te gaan riggen want dat is een vak appart maar wel meer over dat vak te weten te komen uit interesse.

Je moet gewoon oppassen met wijzen want voor je het weet wijs je naar de verkeerde en daar heb je uiteindelijk vooral jezelf mee.

----------


## st0mpie

Mooi gesproken vasco. Nogmaals en voor alle duidelijkheid, ik voldoe volledig aan de door deze site gestelde eisen, iedere keer als ik post staat er zelfs ,"je reactie is geplaatst"en daarachter nog een vriendelijk bedankt. Verders begint je gezeik over me een beetje monotoon te worden. Blijf een beetje on topic.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door st0mpie_
> 
> 
> ---
> Baaaaaad Rulahr of the Death, en er dan achter komen dat t een puistekoppie van 3 straten verderop is.
> ---
> ---
> Wie komt daar braaf met zn knokkeltjes over de grond aanslepen,Mgyv zelf.
> ---
> ...



Je geeft het zelf al aan. Doe nou eens je best, en laat eens wat opbouwends zien, ook qua on-topic....

----------


## Robert

... dus heb ik dat BAF even een mailtje gestuurd. Hier de reactie, welke ik met hun toestemming hier plaats:

Deze dingen kom je in de beste bedrijven tegen mensen huren materiaal en komen dat ophalen dat is geen probleem. Het Plan was om een grote kooi neer te zetten zo te zien hebben ze het plan veranderd. Ook hebben zij het vervoer van de materialen met onze bus gedaan ( deze was ook ingehuurd). Na deze foto's te hebben gezien zullen ze eerst een plannetje in moeten leveren voordat ze hier truss materiaal en of lampen mee krijgen voor het volgende feest. Na het opbouwen zullen we gaan inspecteren of het volgens de regels is gebeurt.

Grtz. Robert

----------


## Udo Bouw

Beste heren forum bezoekers.

Natuurlijk weten we dat de beste stuur lui aan wal staan en ook nog niet eens een brommer certificaat kunnen krijgen omdat ze niet oud genoeg zijn. Verder wil ik even reageren op een aantal dingen van hierboven. Degene die Anders kan bewijzen mag zich bij ons melden en treden met met hem in overleg maar als profesional onder elkaar weten we allemaal dat: ( text van e-mail die verzonden is nadat iemand zo dapper was om ons op de hoogte te stellen van dit forum onderwerp)

Inkomende email:
Beste mensen,

Misschien weten jullie het al; anders bij deze: Kijk even op http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...84&whichpage=1 

Gaat over jullie bedrijf. Met vriendelijke groet,

uitgaande Email
Deze dingen kom je in de beste bedrijven tegen mensen huren materiaal en komen dat ophalen dat is geen probleem. Het Plan was om een grote kooi neer te zetten zo te zien hebben ze het plan veranderd. Ook hebben zij het vervoer van de materialen met onze bus gedaan ( deze was ook ingehuurd). Na deze foto's te hebben gezien zullen ze eerst een plannetje in moeten leveren voordat ze hier truss materiaal en of lampen mee krijgen voor het volgende feest. Na het opbouwen zullen we gaan inspecteren of het volgens de regels is gebeurt.

inkomende mail:
Dat lijkt me een duidelijke reactie.

Ik wilde maar even opmerken dat jullie bedrijf besproken wordt in het topic. Als je wil kan ik je mailtje even op het forum posten, zodat jullie goede naam gezuiverd wordt (het is nogal een veel gelezen forum...). Je kan er ook voor kiezen om zelf te reageren, maar dan moet je even een account aanmaken.

Uitgaande mail
Van mij mag je het bericht gewoon er op zetten. Ik heb daar geen moeite mee het is ook gewoon zo dat in de meeste gerenomeerde bedrijven dit probleem voorkomt maar daar hoor je niet veel over. En je kunt het pas tegen gaan als je standaard een controle uitvoert op hetgeen de mensen uit spooken met de gehuurde spullen. Hierdoor moet ook de huur prijs omhoog en in de verhuur wereld is het nu eenmaal zo dat er veel mensen zijn die van uit de zolderkamer ( om het zo maar is zeggen ) materialen verhuren onder de prijs. Hierdoor kun je gewoon niet hoger gaan zitten met de verhuur prijs. Kortom in de bedrijfstak hou je de komende tijd dit probleem. Wij zijn voor de klussen die wij draaien volledig verzekert en hebben mensen die alle benodigde papieren hebben. Maar zodra er los verhuurd word tekenen de mensen bij ons ook de verhuur voorwaarden  en daar staat alles goed in beschreven. Zodat wij nooit verantwoordelijk zijn voor de stunts die andere uithalen. 


Nog even een sitaat van het bedrijf dat de foto van onze bus heeft geplaatst:

Station 13 is een jong bedrijf dat in de afgelopen jaren een ruime ervaring heeft opgebouwd op diverse gebieden. Waar collegae bedrijven vaak stoppen gaan wij door. Ons motto is dan ook "Wij verhuren service,en de equiptment hoort daar gratis bij !"

Onze dank is groot aan de mensen die wel vertrouwen hebben in ons bedrijf

Met Vriendelijke Groet

Udo Bouw
Bouw Audio Facilities

www.bouw-audio.nl
www.geluidbestellen.nl
www.lichtbestellen.nl

Ps Graag hebben wij ook de negatieve reacties die gegrond zijn en DAAR kunnen we dan wel iets van leren.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Udo Bouw_
> 
> Beste heren forum bezoekers.
> Graag hebben wij ook de negatieve reacties die gegrond zijn en DAAR kunnen we dan wel iets van leren.



als jij van dit klusje niet af weet,
valt er ook geen negative Kritiek te leveren (helaas)
oja toch,
het merk van de trussen is Alulite.
Alulite komt van showtec
ShowTec is het "huismerk" van Highlite. 
en highlite is weer jullie leverancier?
De producten worden in Taiwan geproduceert en in Nederland gecontroleerd. De meeste Showtec producten hebben een prima prijs-/prestatieverhouding.

Het zijn bedrijven die toevallig de zelfde namen hebben grote namen zoals highlite en showtec, maar doen julie meer aan discomixers, spiekers enzo. en toevallig bevuilen jullie ons landje met goedkope troep uit taiwan.
schoenmaker hou je bij je leest.
en het dan ook nog verhuren aan mensen die er nog minder verstand van hebben.dat is vragen om ongelukken
Zijn er ook wanddiktes bekend van de randstaven?
Als ik de plank mis sla dan hoor ik het graag en zal ik mijn reactie aanpassen.

----------


## st0mpie

Kijk, da's dan weer de reactie van een 35 jarige, schept weer enig niveau in de zaak.

----------


## movinghead

Nog maar een keer dan:

Wat is er nou werkelijk mis??

Als dat niet mag, waarom mag dit dan wel?
http://eelco.human-i.nl/BLACK/Black-2004-06.jpg

----------


## st0mpie

Nou, dr waren klachten uit de TMF chat gekomen van iemand met TMF ID rené MASTER dat t een stelletje prutsers waren en hij kende dat bedrijf geloof ik al jaaaaren, maar goed, dat bouwwerkje van jou ziet er wel heftig uit, wat is het ?

----------


## rinus bakker

Een ruimtelijke als ruit/kubusvormige opgehangen constructie van (zwarte?) vierkante 30x30-truss in de Amsterdam ArenA heb ik zo de indruk. 
Op Sensation White 2004 zo te zien:
http://eelco.human-i.nl/BLACK/Black-2004-01.jpg

Overigens zie ik er verder dan het eigengewicht niet zoveel aan krachten op uitwerken.
Maar er zitten vast wel leuke buigmomenten in/naast die boxcorner-hoekstukken, als er geen vertikale staalkabels inzitten die de trekkrachten opnemen. 
Dat kan ik echter op de foto niet onderscheiden, en is ook het probleem van de gebruiker/bedenker.
Zoals trouwens ook de BAF-meneren dat natuurlijk vooraf hebben gecontroleerd.

----------


## rene.derksen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door st0mpie_
> 
> Nou, dr waren klachten uit de TMF chat gekomen van iemand met TMF ID rené MASTER dat t een stelletje prutsers waren en hij kende dat bedrijf geloof ik al jaaaaren, maar goed, dat bouwwerkje van jou ziet er wel heftig uit, wat is het ?



Ik weet niet wat jij met TMF chat hebt, maar ik ken het niet. Wat wel klopt is dat ik het bedrijf enkele jaren ken, maargoed zoals jij doet: wat krijg je er voor betaald?. En dat het prutsers zijn heb ik nergens verteld...

Misschien dat jij als volwassene eens het goede voorbeeld kan geven?
Vraag je zelf eens af hoe ik alles denk te weten?
En beetje normaal kan toch ook wel? Ik ga toch ook niet zeggen dat jij STOM bent omdat je stompie heet[V] 
En wat ben je voor iemand als je andere mensen gaat beoordelen op nickname[xx(] Ik moet toegeven: ik wil er dolgraag vanaf, maargoed dat gaat nu niet meer...

En wat kan een leeftijd nou weer zeggen? Over een krap maandje ben ik 16, doe ik al 3 jaar licht  (verder ga ik er niet op in) Als een man van 35 1 maandje ervaring heeft, dan kun je toch niet zeggen dat die per se meer weet, of niveau heeft wat betreft dit...

----------


## CoenCo

Ik heb die ruimtelijke Cubes ook wel eens voor EW-events in elkaar getikt. Die waren een stuk kleiner ( ribbe van 3 mtr+cornerblock). Dat was Eurotruss 30vierkant. Er waren geen staalkabels of andere verstevigingen, maar hij was wel aan alle 6 zijden voorzien van wit doek+jan-willempjes. Het geheel hing in 3 takels geloof ik (de nok 2 punten gebridled, voorste ribbe 2punten gebridled, achterste ribbe 2 punten gebridled). Vreemd genoeg waren er nooit zoveel takels als de riggers eigenlijk wouden(berg)  :Frown:

----------


## st0mpie

Nickelodeon chat dan , weet ik veel, wat ga je vragen voor je verjaardag?





> citaat:Ik ken dat bedrijf BAF maar al te goed, zit in gemert (waar purple group eerst ook zat) Aaan de eene kant is het bedrijf wel oke, zo hebben ze o.a. uitgaanscentrum Time Out "behangen", maar aan de andere kant kunnen het enorme prutsers zijn



 Niet mijn woorden hoor, van een expert zullen we maar zeggen. (behangen komt ook cool over, vasthouden)

----------


## BAJ productions

stompie weet je wat ik denk dat jij nog jonger bent. volwassenen doen zo niet!! 

dus moet je ongeveer 12 zijn!

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:Ik moet toegeven: ik wil er dolgraag vanaf, maargoed dat gaat nu niet meer...



schijnt dat een mailtje richting admin (de big boss) wel eens kan helpen. Die kan namen veranderen terwijl alle topics en posts blijven bestaan.

verder niet zo st0m doen met mekaar...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> Op *Sensation White* 2004 zo te zien:
> http://eelco.human-i.nl/*BLACK/Black*-2004-01.jpg



 :Big Grin:

----------


## Udo Bouw

Nog een reactie op het bericht van Jeroen de Goei ik vind het eigenlijk een wonder dat jij kunt zien dat het showtec truss is. Dus ik ben naar de opslag hal gegaan en heb het stuk truss nog is bekeken en tot mijn verbazing zat er een prolight embleem op  Huhhh hoe kan dat dan????????

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Udo Bouw_
> 
> Nog een reactie op het bericht van Jeroen de Goei ik vind het eigenlijk een wonder dat jij kunt zien dat het showtec truss is. Dus ik ben naar de opslag hal gegaan en heb het stuk truss nog is bekeken en tot mijn verbazing zat er een prolight embleem op  Huhhh hoe kan dat dan????????



heuuuuuu, Prolyte truss, maar op jullie website verkopen jullie Alulite uit Taiwan? hoe zit dat dan?

----------


## Koszmo

Goeie middag,

Ik heb net ff het hele topic doorgelezen, en sja..
Als poster van dit topic wil ik toch even kwijt dat het nadrukkelijk niet m'n bedoeling was om hier de kwaliteiten van BAF ter discussie te stellen, sterker nog.. ik wist niet eens dat het hun spullen waren (het waren zoveel foto's, ik was te lui om ze allemaal te bekijken[:I]) maar ik klikte een paar foto's aan en schrok wel een beetje.. dus vroeg me af of dit allemaal zomaar kon.. vandaar mijn topic..

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: ... vroeg me af of dit allemaal zomaar kon..



maar de titel van het topic is:
*[u]Mag dit zomaar?</u>* 
Tussen _mogen_ en _kunnen_ zit een wezenlijk verschil.
Voortaan duidelijker jouw vraag of opmerking kenbaar maken.
Nu ben je dus mede de oorzaak van dit "hitte" van dit topic.
Maakt verder niet uit, die plaatjes spreken voor zich:
Tentpalen zijn toch ooit bedacht om vertikale trussen aan vast te kunnen binden.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Ik mag als bedrijf zijnde dan wel de foto hebben geplaatst (naar aanleiding van de originele posting van Lars, Kozmo) Dit heeft niets te maken met het hebben van wel of geen vertrouwen van een bedrijf. 

Wel is het zo als ik de foto's zie en het verhaal lees hoe het uiteindelijk is gegaan (huurders huren bus met de bedrijfsnaam erop) dat uiteindelijk door hun prestaties jullie naam besproken wordt op een forum. 

Als er dan achteraf ook nog eens blijkt dat de gebruikte materialen van mindere kwaliteit is, moet je je dan niet afvragen of het voor de toekomst dan wel zo verstandig is om de materialen ZONDER toezicht te verhuren ? 

SpaceCompany (voorheen Station 13) gebruikt Prolyte trussen en VMB en GUIL statieven. Dit zijn materialen van gerenomeerde merken. Merken waar ik als eigenaar en verhuurder van ook volledig achter sta en weet dat het redelijk hufter proef is. 

Een vrachtwagen wordt bij ons ook verhuurd. maar dan wel aan personen waarvan wij weten hoe men met de materialen zal omgaan. 
Zuiver omdat wij garant staan voor de kwaliteit EN omdat onze naam er mee gemoeid is. 

Ik kan begrijpen dat als je foto's van dergelijke bouwwerken terug vind op een site waar men over je praat, je schrikt. Doch snap ik niet als dat het feest al weer enige tijd geleden is geweest, dat je NU pas de foto's er van ziet.... 

Ik vind het spijtig voor Udo dat op deze manier over hem en zijn bedrijf is gaan praten, maar ik ben van mening dat die praktijken nu niet minder erg zijn qua risico's die het publiek heeft gelopen ten tijde van het evenement..... 

En ja, het aangehaalde motto, daar sta ik, en mijn mensen nog steeds 1000 procent volledig achter !

----------


## Koszmo

@ Rinus

Ja sorry maar ik vroeg me af of dit *KAN* volgens de regels..
in dit verband dus met dezelfde betekenis als *MOGEN* volgens de regels..

Kijk als dit niet had gekunt dan het het ook niet op de foto gestaan heh  :Smile:  dus je kan zo'n constructie weldegelijk bouwen, maar of dit *KAN* volgens de regels is de vraag.. :Big Grin:  schnappi?

----------


## rinus bakker

'de regels'?
Welke bedoel je precies?
Woningwet=Bouwbesluit=TGB1990=NEN6700-serie?

Hoeveel zou daarin staan over scheef staande aluminium trussconstructies?
of afbinden (met touw?) van vertikale alumnium vakwerk'masten' aan tentpalen?

----------


## Koszmo

Rinus niet zo bijdehand... :Big Grin: 

Als we dan toch bijdehand gaan doen:
Ik had het over de wet van Newton...

Krachten etc. etc.

----------


## rene.derksen

Ik heb eens op de site van 't stût gekeken, daar staat wel degelijk dat het licht en geluid afkomstig is van Udo Bouw, een ander bedrijf (die jullie materiaal dan zou ingehuurd hebben) is geen sprake, nergens op de site. Ik vind het zelf een beetje vreemd, maargoed het zij zo. En ik zie een DJ booth, ik dacht dat die van BAF was, zoja wordt die dan niet mét crew verhuurd?

----------


## st0mpie

En nu even verder keuvelen over wie nou wel of niet verantwoordelijk is voor de hitte van een topic. niet 100% een rigging item, maar toch niet ver van dit topic af.


Zien we dus na een stuk of 2/3 laffe foto's dit als reactie en (om voor MASTEERRRRR dingetje te praten, "lieve kijkbuiskindertes lees eens mee")

==================================================  =================================
Nu ben je dus mede de oorzaak van dit "hitte" van dit topic.
Maakt verder niet uit, die plaatjes spreken voor zich:

==================================================  ==========





> citaat:
> 
> rinus bakker
> &gt;&gt; MODERATOR
> 
> Western Samoa
> Berichten 3227
> 
> Berichten - 25/03/2005 :  22:46:40        
> ...




Nou ben ik een beginnend forummer dus neem mijn mening niet te serieus, maar staan hier de woorden van iemand die een ANDER verantwoordelijk wil stellen voor de hitte v/h topic????
Kom kom, even serieus blijven graag.



Verders mooi topic

----------


## movinghead

Heeej Stompie als je iets persoonlijk tegen Rinus (want daar lijkt het erg op als je het mij vraagt) bel hem dan op, maak een afspraak en ga de discussie aan. En blijf niet zo lopen ouwehoeren.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

he Stompie,
Ik vind het wel meevallen wat Rinus schrijft.
Zit je nu ook al in BAF rigging?
en het zijn toch rare constructies!

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door st0mpie_
> neem mijn mening niet te serieus



Volgens mij doen de meeste forummers dat allang niet meer.

Kennelijk ben jij ook iemand die graag jongere mensen (zoals René) wil ontmoedigen om in deze branch te werken. Omdat jij al zo oud bent en al eens in de ArenA hebt gestaan met een klus (die volgens een ander topic niet eens juist werd uitgevoerd), mag kennelijk een jongen van 15 jaartjes oud ondertussen geen ervaring hebben opgedaan?


En dat noemt zich dan een volwassene. [V]

----------


## st0mpie

Zou je deze even willen toelichten ?





> citaat:Omdat jij al zo oud bent en al eens in de ArenA hebt gestaan met een klus (die volgens een ander topic niet eens juist werd uitgevoerd)

----------


## Koszmo

Ik denk dat jurjen ervan uit gaat dat St0000mpie een klus in de ArenA heeft gedaan.. :Smile:

----------


## st0mpie

Denk dat er hier wel meer mensen van dingen uitgaan, bevorderd de leesbaarheid niet echt.
Geef gewoon een quote en stel een vraag erbij en t kippehok is alweer te klein. Misschien handig als iemand ergens een "stompie is een teringlul" topic opend, kunnen we voor de rest gewoon on topic blijven

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door st0mpie_
> 
> Denk dat er hier wel meer mensen van dingen uitgaan, bevorderd de leesbaarheid niet echt.
> Geef gewoon een quote en stel een vraag erbij en t kippehok is alweer te klein. Misschien handig als iemand ergens een "stompie is een teringlul" topic opend, kunnen we voor de rest gewoon on topic blijven



Ik vindt het wel goed gaan zo.
Oja en scheltwoorden mag niet, anders wordt je weer verwijderd.
T*ringL*l mag wel.

----------


## Koszmo

ff afkoelen mijne dames en heren

----------


## rinus bakker

En weer krijg ik de neiging om er maar een slotje op te gooien.
Hoe komt dat nou toch elke keer?

----------


## werktuigbouw sector

Dames en Heren,

Ik heb hier het forum eens doorgenomen over het gegeven onderwerp, en omdat hier nog al VEEL ongegronde reacties worden gegeven over het feit van een instabiele constructie, heb ik toch de tijd genomen dit eens te onderzoeken. Als ervaren werktuigbouwkundige in de staal en aluminium industrie, heb ik me gebogen over het krachten spel.

Daaruit komt naarvoren dat deze zogenaamde Truss-balken de last die is veroorzaakt door massa's aan deze constructie met alle behendigheid af kan. Er is HELEMAAL geen spraken van een gevaarlijke situatie.  "De last kan met alle gemak opgevangen worden door de truss-balken " Dit is verre weg van een gevaarlijke situatie.

Het feit dat dit door de meeste reacties word afgekeurd is mijns inziens alleen door het beeld wat er geschept word doordat de constructie gedeeltelijk onder een hoek staat.

Maar alle reactie m.b.t op de constructie zijn totaal larie koek, de hoeken en verbindingselementen zijn zeker Sterk genoeg. 
Dus bij deze even alle onduidelijkheden de wereld uit.

Het feit dat de truss-balken in normale constructie recht worden neergezet is een ander verhaal, dat is meer een normale weg maar zeker niet beter.

Met vriendelijk groet

werktuigbouwkunde sector

ps. Voor diegene die de berekeningen, niet als vertrouwelijk beschouwen kunnen daar op reageren.

----------


## ronny

> citaats. Voor diegene die de berekeningen, niet als vertrouwelijk beschouwen kunnen daar op reageren.



geloof je wel, maar post je berekeningen dan eens. dan kunnen we er allemaal mss iets uit leren, ofwel weer over verder discussieren...

mvg
ronny

----------


## Gast1401081

zal allemnaal best berekend zijn, ben benieuwd door wie, eigenlijk, 

maar voor de duidelijkheid : 
[img] http://stut.sheijnst.com/stutfist2004_groot/59.JPG [/img]

In de 90 graden corner had een schoor moeten zitten, de hoekdelen zijn uitsluitend onder 90 graden te belasten. Op dit moment treedt er een kracht op die op geen enkele wijze weggeleid wordt, en de kans op uitscheuren van de hoek is dus wel degelijk aanwezig. 
Verder mis ik de degelijke koppelingen tussen de eerste (hoogste) schuine stukken , en de 2 horizontale liggers. 

Okee, er hing geen groot rig line-array aan, of een 50tal wapperkoppen, maar de theorie blijft hetzelfde : hoeken altijd onder 90 graden belasten, of deftig schoren. Scheve truss-hoeken geven problemen.

en dat van een niet werktuigbouwer...

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door werktuigbouw sector_
> 
> Dames en Heren,
> 
> Er is HELEMAAL geen spraken van een gevaarlijke situatie.  "De last kan met alle gemak opgevangen worden door de truss-balken " Dit is verre weg van een gevaarlijke situatie.



Hallooo meneer de werktuigbouwsector.
Ik hoop niet dat je veel werk hebt, anders word het nog gevaarlijk voor ons. (Ik vraag me af wie je bent)

Als dit feestje in de achterhoek is, dan komen er misschien wel dronken boeren. Maar die hebben natuurlijk alle respect voor Aluminium.
En als er dan een tegenaan flikkert, dan wordt de spanning in de hoekstukken dusdanig groot dat ik zeker weet dat er verbuiging ontstaat. En dan krijg je een gevaarlijke situatie.

oja en die tentpaaltjes dan. Die lucifer houtjes hebben al de kracht te verwerken van het gespannen tentzijl. indien die dronken boer op de schuinstaande alustaander valt (of expres gaat duwen)
Dan krijgen die tentpalen een horizontale kracht te verwerken.
En daar zijn ze niet voor gemaakt.

En dan komt de hele tent naar beneden.

En dan moet je die dronken boeren gaan ontruimen. 
En dan bellen we jouw.

En als het gaat regenen wordt de grond drassig.
En dan zakt die Taiwanese zooi zo terug naar Taiwan.

doei

----------


## Johan Boogaard

"DIT MAG", nou meneer de werktuigbouwkundige, zoals U misschien nog niet gezien had staan de staanders maar op 2 van de vier hoekpunten in de blubber. Dit mag????
Net als ******** al aanhaalde, de hoekstukken krijgen rare krachten te verwerken.
hier zijn ze niet voor gemaakt.
Dus van een gevaarlijkt situatie is wel degelijk sprake!!!!!
Dus de volgende keer, stel jezelf eerst eens even voor, en kom maar op met je berekeningen.

Groeten

Johan Boogaard

----------


## rinus bakker

Kortom "onze werktuigbouwkundige" zit te praten alsof hij op de stoel zit van de bouwkundige.
En daarvan zijn er maar heel weinig die zowel goed zijn in staal- als aluminiumberekeningen.
Maar we zijn allemaal rete-nieuwsgierig naar jouw controleberekeningen.
Ook al hangt er in dit geval vrijwel geen drol aan... 
de volgende keer is dat natuurlijk wat meer 
en na het nodige geexperimenteer komt dat ding natuurlijk wel een keer vol te hangen...
Dus graag die berekeningen van je - en dan graag ook even rekening houden met die scheve ondersteuning (in de blubber, die een extra moment geven over de 'scheve staanders') ...
en ook even rekening houden met de kracht van een door de wind naar beneden gedrukt tentzeil.

Wij danken je bij voorbaat van harte voor deze leerzame les.  

Weet jij trouwens met voor voor merk en type truss je die berekeningen gaat doen. 
Ik kan het niet zien aan de foto's.

----------


## Johan Boogaard

Volgens hun website (www.bafshop.nl), werken de mensen met trussen van het
"supermerk" Hilight en Alulite.
Dus kom maar op met de berekening, meneer de werktuigbouwkundige.

Groeten 

Johan Boogaard

----------


## st0mpie

Hoera , berekeningen

----------


## Contour

Een snelle bezwijkingsanalyse kan worden gegeven aan de hand van een vrij bekend bezwijktheorema wat zegt dat een constructie zal bezwijken als in de 'scharnier' punten het maximaal plastisch op te nemen moment wordt overschreden.

Voor een trussconstructie is dit extra gemakkelijk omdat de driehoekvormige spanningsverdeling uit een balk sowieso al reduceert tot nagenoeg een constante spanningsverdeling in de afzonderlijke buizen. Voor het maximaal op te nemen buigend moment in een truss maakt dit overigens niet veel uit. Wanneer overal in de trussbuis de maximale spanning wordt bereikt zal het opgenomen plastisch moment maximaal zijn. 

De tabellen die ik voor me hebt liggen geven een nogal wijd spectrum voor de maximale spanning voor aluminium en zijn alliages. Ik weet zelf weinig van trussen (misschien kan iemand exactere getallen leveren) maar ik ben uitgegaan van de maximale spanning voor  aluminium die 70 MPa bedraagt. 

Tevens ben ik uitgegaan van een Prolyte 30x30cm truss met buizen van 51mm diameter en 2mm wanddikte (zie Prolyte site) Voor de maximale kracht in 1 trussbuis volgt dan ongeveer:

F max = oppervlakte trussbuis x maximale spanning per mm2

F max = 51 x pi x 2 (ongeveer) x 70 = 22.4 kN

Dit resultaat komt overigens goed overeens met de 22.2 kN die Prolyte zelf aangeeft.

Het maximaal op te nemen buigend moment is dus in benadering dit getal maal de hart-hart afstand tussen 2 trussbuizen en dat nog eens maal 2 omdat er 2 paar buizen zijn:

M max = 24.4 x 0.24 x 2 = 10,7 kNm

De zwaartekracht op de constructie kan ontbonden worden in de component loodrecht op de bovenste ligger en een compoment 90 graden daarop. Aan de hand van de foto heb ik gegokt dat de trusspoten een hoek van 18 graden maken t.o.v. een normale truss. Dit komt overeen met een dwarscomponent van sin(18) x het gewicht van de trussconstructie ten gevolge van de zwaartekracht. Voor het gemak is aangenomen dat het gewicht alleen veroorzaakt wordt door de 4 dwarsliggers van het lage gedeelte. Ik ben uitgegaan van 16 meter truss met een gewicht van 5.1kg per meter wat neerkomt op 82kg. De component dwars op de poten wordt dus 81 x sin(18) = 25kg = 25 x 9.81 = 245 Newton.

Aan de onderkant van de poot moet deze kracht worden gecompenseerd door een tegenkracht. Het is deze kracht die zorgt voor een buigend moment in de truss, uitgaande van onvervormbare hoekstukken. Met een gemiddelde hoogte van ongeveer 2.8 meter van de trusspoten geeft dit:

245 x 2.8 = 690 Nm

Dit moment kan worden opgevangen in 4 plastische scharnieren wat neerkomt op 170 Nm per scharnier. Dit zit dus erg ruim onder de maximale waarde en vanuit dit oogpunt bekeken is de constructie dus niet direct gevaarlijk. De verticale belasting die normaal op de trusspoten werkt is in dit geval ook nog aanwezig als zijnde de cos(18) graden component. Voor de lezer nog even de opdracht om nu de totale spanning te berekenen in 1 trussbuis.

[PS: fouten voorbehouden, bovenstaande verhaal zit vol met aannames en vereenvoudigingen en is puur bedoeld om inzicht te krijgen]

MVG Contour

----------


## Gast1401081

hey, contour, 

ff en paar dingetjes.

1 als je wegens 2 paar buizen vermenigvuldigt heb je het totale moment, mag je niet daarna nog s delen door 4, en dan het enkele buis-afschuif-moment vergelijken met die je met 2 vermenigvuldigt hebt... (of zit ik nu te slapen)
2 de totale massa krijgt ook nog s de helft van de los eropgegooide trussen, met lampen erin erbij, volgens mij...

----------


## Contour

Dat eerste punt zul je wat duidelijker moeten uitleggen want ik kan je niet precies volgen. Ik bekeek de lage constructie met 4 hoekstukken dus als je het simpel voorstelt 4 plastische scharnieren. Per 'scharnier' zijn er bij een vierkant truss 4 trussbuizen. Per scharnier is het maximale bezwijkmoment daarmee ongeveer 10.7 kNm.

Het tweede punt: Inderdaad je moet die andere losse trussen en de belasting van de lampen en dergelijke er nog bij nemen!

MVG Contour

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Contour,

Klasse. Altijd prettig om mensen met vakkennis tegen te komen en niet van die types die alleen maar blaten en zeuren. 
Aan leermeesters kunnen we nooit genoeg hebben.
Die buismaten zullen vast wel aardig kloppen. Maar met jouw 70 MPA (=N/mm²?) zit je ruim onder de waarde voor ENAW6082T6 (~150N/mm² als toelaatbare spanning). 
De serieuzere fabrikanten gebruiken allemaal deze legering.... 
Maar aan de reacties van anderen te horen worden de merken genoemd, 
die ironisch tot "supermerk" (Hilight en Alulite) worden gebombardeerd. 
En daarvan weet ik echt niet waar ze gemaakt worden laat staan wat voor legering ze toepassen.

Maar je spreekt net FF voor je beurt. 
Want nu is onze WTB-er niet meer aan zet.

Nog twee opmerkingen:
1) "uitgaande van onvervormbare hoekstukken" 
Helaas is dat nou net de aanname die door de praktijk wordt gefalsivieerd: 
de hoekstukken zijn veruit het zwakste onderdeel 
ze komen vaak bij de fabrikanten terug met garantie-claims.
2) Heb je de mogelijkheid om ook nog even de drukkracht van dat tentzeil hierin mee te nemen?
Laten we aannemen dat we rekenen moeten volgens DIN 4113 (Fliegende Bauten) dan zit je op pakweg 0,25kN/m².

----------


## st0mpie

Waar is zichtbaar dat de constructie het tentzeil ondersteund?

----------


## Gast1401081

klopt,. 
nu zie ik het ook, zat dus idd f te slapen. 

fijne pasen.

----------


## Contour

Hallo Rinus,

Bedankt voor de informatie over het gebruikte materiaal. Ik zag in mijn tabellenboek waardes tussen de 70MPa en 510MPa voor aluminium legeringen dus ik besloot uit te gaan van worst case (1 MPA = 1x 10^6 PA = 1000.000 N/m2 = 1 N/mm2)

De aanname van de onvervormbare hoekstukken daarmee bedoel ik dat de bevestiging van de trussliggers aan het hoekstuk als een inklemming kan worden gezien. Bij deze constructie treedt het maximale moment op in de hoekstukken en als die volgens jou in de praktijk de zwakste schakel zijn dan zie je gelijk de mogelijke problemen met een constructie als deze.

Uit de foto's kan ik niet opmaken hoe en of het tentzeil echt op de constructie drukt.

MVG Contour

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi Contour,

We komen er wel uit, maar we houden "meneer werktuigbouw sector" wel mooi uit de wind, en dat is jammer...
Die 510MPa legeringen waar jij naar verwijst zijn de soorten die vrijwel niet lasbaar zijn. Maar vaak wel uitstekend verspaanbaar. 
Ik meen dat die massieve "kubusjes" in de hoeken van de boxcorners van Prolyte ook van zo'n hoogwaardige legering zijn. 
Die vormen een veel betere constructie dan de overgrote meerderheid van de trusshoeken die vaak letterlijk als een 'plastisch scharnier' werken. 
(En waar de meeste trussfabrikanten heel gluiperig hun mond over houden. 
Maar aan de andere kant: als de heren van de fotos ernaar gevraagd hadden 
was er geen fabrikant geweest die dit kunstje zonder meer zou hebben goedgevonden.)

Touwens ENAW 6082T6 loopt in de WarmteBeinvloeddeZone ook terug van ~300 naar ~150MPa (ik moet wennen aan gebruik van die eenheid, mijn hoofd staat in N/mm²).
Wat ik met dat tentzeil bedoel is overigens niet dat het erop rust, maar dat ik een risico-analyse moet doen:
Wat als het gaat waaien...(tenslotte zitten we in een winderig stukje wereld)
- hoeveel drukt zo'n tentzeil dan in? en 
- wat is de kracht die daaruit dan op mijn trussconstructie zal inwerken?

'Frougâh' hield ik bij een staande constructie in een tent altijd 
een halve meter afstand van welk tentdoek dan ook. 
En ook de opgehangen trussen werden met die afstand van het doek vrijhouden.
Ik heb in de loop van ca. 20 jaar drie keer een storm op tenten zien inwerken, 
en daarmee gezien dat dit geen overbodige luxe is.

Maar aan veel fotos op het Web te zien zijn we nu bezig met een grootschalig statistisch onderzoek:
Het giert van de klussen waar de alu-constructies vlakbij of zelfs tegen het tentdoek zijn aangebracht.
En dan vaak zelfs zonder enige afscherming voor mogelijke scherpe kanten... 
(zoals dik pakket jute eromheen tapen)
Die heren vinden het misschien wel leuk om het doek te zien insnijden/scheuren op een trussrandje?
Dus het ging er mij niet of of het doek op de fotos er al tegen aan rust,
maar wat er gebeuren zal als het doek er bij winddruk flink tegenaan zal rusten....
Risico moet je vooraf inschatten/berekenen en niet als de gevaren al aan het optreden zijn, 
of zelfs achteraf, zoals sommigen nog wel plegen te doen.

----------


## st0mpie

Slappe redenatie die halver meter, statisch gezien heb je gelijk , halve meter zou aan te raden zijn, je moet dan wel in ogenschouw nemen waar je die halve meter toepast, meer dan 90% van de constructie kan een absolute leek zien dat men  die de halve meter ruim in acht neemt, het enige stuk waar het evt (te schatten op de foto) minder is is het achterstuk in de hoek van de tent, tegen de tijd dat dat stuk tent een halve meter naar beneden komt zou ik me eerder zorgen maken om rondvliegende PA ivm met de wind ipv het feit of het doek de truss raakt.

Tot heden dus niet overtuigend.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo H0rzel,
Er is in ieder geval 1 persoon die ik toch nooit zal kunnen overtuigen.
En altijd alles (achteraf) beter weet.
Dus waarom reageer je uberhaupt nog.

----------


## st0mpie

Graag even de paasgedachte in acht houden, urbi et orbi en bedaaankt voor de bloemen etc, schat dat je mij bedoeld met die horzel. Toch blijf je mn 98% vriend. Is natuurlijk schitterend dat Contour zich een versuffing rekent om eea te verklaren, de beste man geeft een verklaring af dat eea op die basis niet gevaarlijk is,en ja hoor we weten weer een paar zaken onder het tapijt vandaan te halen. Gaat iemand daar serieus op in en weerlegt een tentzeil verhaal is ie gelijk een horzel. Van mij mag je , nogmaals vind mn argument steekhoudend. geef maar een serieus tegen antwoord daarop .

----------


## Gast1401081

die rondvliegende PA probeer je dus juist te voorkomen, door degelijk te construeren. 
Die halve meter wordt natuurlijk niet met een schuifmaat op 0,01mm nauwkeurig ingesteld, maar is wederom een soort van circa. Zou je echter 10 cm aanhouden, dan is de kans levensgroot aanwezig dat je staanders de tent staan te dragen bij een sreiues regenbuitje. En je speakers en wapperkoppen idd een gravity-check gaan doen.

----------


## ostracized

hmmm als ik het als rigging-leek eens bekijk zit er hooguit 15-20 cm tussen de truss en het tentdoek op de plaats waar de bovenste truss onder eindigt(hoe leg je t uit :s) 
idd bovenin is het ruim voldoende(dwz&gt;50cm), halverwege te weinig denk ik dan(25&lt :Wink:  en juist in het midden buigt, mijns inziens het tentdoek het meest door...

correct me if i am wrong :P

----------


## st0mpie

Nou, gaan we ff een spoedcursus interpreteren doen
We kijken dus even naar de truss die op de ligger aanwezig is, ik schat die truss op een centimeter of 30 , je ziet dat die ruim bij de 2e staander vanaf de achterkant v/h dak afzit. slechts halverwege de achterkant v/d tent begint die truss in de buurt v/h dak te komen,over de gehele achterkant v/d tent staan stalen staanders dus op dat punt is de invloed v/h dak praktisch weg te cijferen. truss komt daar niet bovenuit. Enige stuk waar er eventueel (en dan praat je slechts over EVENTUEEL iets storends zou kunnen optreden zou het punt wezen dat het doek v/d tent de bovenopliggende truss zou raken en je zou je af kunnen vragen of een tentenboer daar blij mee zou zijn. Verders Adviseer ik wie dan ook om eens uit te rekenen hoeveel kracht er op EEN PUNT van een truss kan komen en hoe allej#z#s (zo beter?) belangrijk of het is om daar zo'n sfeer over te scheppen al zou er bij windkracht 3 een compleet grid in de grond verdwijnen.

 Tot heden kansloos,blijf in goede hoop

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

een niet geheel onbelangrijke reden waarom dat tentzijn +/- 70cm van de constructie af moet zitten is dat bij wind en windstoten het tentzijl kan scheuren. 
Als er een scheur in je zijl zit, kan de wind binnenkomen en niet meer weg. waardoor de tent er letterlijk uit komt te zien als een luchtballon, en dan is de tent niet meer te houden en zal hij neergaan of wegvliegen.

Ter gelijkertijd zie ik een ander probleem.
De Tent zelf.
de diagonale schoren die vanaf het tentzijl met de mast zijn verbonden geven bij wind en horizontale kracht op de mast.
Ik heb zo een constructie nooit eerder gezien.

raar tentje, zal even wat navraag doen.

----------


## G-LiTe

Jeroen,

Dit is nochtans een veel, en dan bedoel ik veel voorkomende tentvariant bij span of zeiltenten. 

Het is typisch voor een spantent met een segmentdoorsnede van 20m, al denk ik dat het hier om een kleinere tent gaat.

je bent correct in de opmerking dat deze zijdelingse diagonalen een horizontale kracht in de tentpalen geeft, maar als we uitsluitend het eigengewicht van de tent beschouwen heft zijn symmetrische buur dit weer op.

Blijft natuurlijk de component van 'wind'. Wat daarvan precies de invloed op dit zou zijn weet ik niet precies, maar het gedrag van wind om en rond een tent is vaak erg verschillend van wat men met een boerenverstand zou denken.

Een locale tentboer uit mijn streek wist me 5 jaar geleden te vertellen dat in de meeste gevallen van bezijken van een tent door wind, de tent niet platgesmakt wordt, maar eerder opgehoffen, zodat er ook winder onderkomt, en ze als het ware 'verplaatst' wordt.

Het is niet ondenkbaar dat de configuratie van een tentdoorsnede een soort van 'vleugel-effect' heeft, en dan bezijken tenten eerder uit onderdruk dan door overdruk.

Mijn persoonlijke ervaringen met tenten en stormweer bevestigen deze 'stelling'

Geert

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Geert, 
DIN 4112 geeft ook getallen voor de rekenwaardes van winddruk en windzuiging, al wordt er daarin geen model gegeven voor (rekening gehouden met) uitgewaaide (=gedrukte) zijpanelen of deurportalen - die van binnen een overdruk kunnen veroorzaken die het optillen en wegwaaien dan wel degelijk bevorderen.
Ik heb zelf nooit een weggewaaide tent meegemaakt, maar wel zeilen die angstig ver op en neer klapten, zeker bij het model tent als in de fotos. En juist bij die tent kunnen de staanders ook worden opgelicht en niet meer recht terechtkomen. Dat heb ik oa gezien bij de 'ingestorte' tent van "Sneeuwindje" ergens begin jaren '90. 
En tentmeesters (zowel in een circustent als een aluhal) die blij waren met de door ons aan het dak aangebrachte 'ballast'... waarbij de aluspanten in het midden van een 50m aluhal zeker 1m op en neer bewogen. 
Dat is geen vrolijke aanblik (en dan hebben we het natuurlijk niet over windkracht 3), want DIN 4112 denkt in termen tot windkracht 8. 
Dat is ook de windkracht waar bijvoorbeeld Stageco (drastische) maatregelen gaat nemen, 
en die in Engeland de grens zijn waarbij de aansprakelijkheidsregels voor windmeting en te nemen maatregelen voor de opdrachtgever benadrukt.

----------

